# Don't klick! It's ugly!



## Darity (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh no, you klicked it! Now you have to look at my "art"... 
I'm working with Copic markers at the moment, but I'm still kinda unhappy. Maybe I should change to acrylics?
Advice and critique welcome! 

Pon from Pon and Zi:










Hannelore Ellicott-Chatham (Hanners) from QuestionableContent:









Inspired by The Sower (Van Gogh):









This one was off the top of my head:


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

I like the simplicity, colours and shapes. I get there is a story going on in the first one, though I can't see the characters that well because ITS HUGE! lol

It looks great though!


----------



## Darity (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks alot Cardinalfire 

The first 2 are fan art from Pon and Zi and QuestionableContent. For the 3rd I took a motive by Van Gogh and ruined it. :crazy: So I just copied these 3 motives, but I did so because they all stand for things I think/feel. For the last one I just picked up a pencil and drew that picture in my head...

I added some headlines and _tried _to make the pictures a bit smaller, but apparently I'm too stupid for that...


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Me likey the first two.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

No worries, the last is my favourite, it reminded me of this in a slight way:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I like them, very simplistic yet unique and artistic. The one of Hannelore actually looks a lot like her (I read QC myself, one of the many webcomics I have bookmarked).


----------



## MaddieRaine (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice work. Well done! I'm sorry, I would comment more, but art isn't one of my fields of expertise. :wink:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I like The Sorrow.


----------



## Alice in Wonderland (Sep 7, 2009)

I klicked this expecting to see something nasty, I had forgotten which section it was in, but instead it was just your art, which is lovely by the way! Why'd you name your title that? Now more people probably won't look :shocked:
Or will they . . .


----------



## Brie (Nov 26, 2009)

That last one is so cool and awesomely random, I love it!


> Now more people probably won't look :shocked:
> Or will they . . .


It actually made me want to look. Haha.


----------



## MaddieRaine (Jan 17, 2010)

It made me want to look too...haha:wink:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Is it wrong that The Sorrow makes me The Happy? It almost seems contradictory in terms. ​


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

I like your painting style, your paints aren't great, looks like marker tbh. But still, great style, just bad tools?

You're good though don't worry.


----------



## Darity (Dec 17, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> I like your painting style, your paints aren't great, looks like marker tbh. But still, great style, just bad tools?
> 
> You're good though don't worry.


I use these (Haven't a full set, though. they're quite expensive, so I just ordered about 15 singles):










I've found only 2 brands of markers to make some serious paintings, and the other brand is impossible to get in europe. You're able to do some awesome paintings with these, but it's quite tricky to use them correctly and I probably haven't enough experience with them. example:











Just to show what's possible with makers  
I'm thinking of switching to something else, because to get them (a few colors are already dried out now) for a reasonable price I had to order them from germany and delivery by DHL is a pain in the ass. Problem is, I'm afraid of using brushes - I'm horrible with brushes.


...and thanks for all the kind words


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

I really like that picture, you seem to have the values alright, which is good.


----------



## shathveekan (Jan 27, 2010)

I like your picture of the guy that looks like sean connery


----------



## seraphiel (Dec 26, 2009)

I love this stuff... and it isn't ugly.


----------



## Darity (Dec 17, 2009)

Unfortunately, Sean isn't my work, I'm sorry if this wasn't clear enough. Gosh, I wish I could draw like that :laughing:
He's a google find to show that you can pull off great art with markers too. I won't though, I'll just draw crappy-funny pictures for my own and your amusement.


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

your work isn't ugly at all! I was shocked when I saw your first peice!


----------

